# Equator Rivers of the Sun



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

just found this torrent online, a pretty cool documentary. so far of what i watched it has had arrowanas, pacus, discus, and a pair of fish that lay their eggs by jumping out of the water and sticking to leaves.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jay, was it a private torrent site or a public one? Couldn't find it at KAT or Pirate Bay. Also the actual name is "Equator: The Amazon River of the Sun"


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

it was on piratebay
The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient bittorrent site


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

and its the second torrent on the page


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

sure is some amazing camera work, all the little arapaimas swimming together.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cool thanks, I found that one and got it going right now....only one seeder might take a week lol but I do love these kinda shows


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i thought the same thing. mine was just a day, if that. i was surprised.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i started it last night but forgot to plug my laptop in and it died. not too sure how much was downloaded but i started it again this morning before i took my kids to the parade. and it was done just before i started this thread.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

its 52 minutes long, i was hoping it would of been longer.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

also i imagine you have faster internet speeds. up here our provider sucks and im getting maybe a max of 200kB/s :S


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the average speed it was d/ling was 15KB/s lol before I went to sleep anyway. It did manage to finish over night and soo cool! Thanks for posting this up Jay!! since it seems such a PITA I thought I would take a chance and upload it to youtube and post it on this thread for anyone who would like to view it. I don't know how long it will be here, but if I get some kind of © warning I will have to delete it lol Enjoy it while you can


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thx for the title. I've been looking for this documentary for a long time. saw a bit of it on TV but didn't see in it's entirety.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

You sir...are amazing...I was going to torrent but it wouldnt even get to downloading hahah.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

cool, that was a good idea. i see its also broken up into 6 parts on there also. i have also seen a BBC amazon video on there, and i have been trying to find a torrent for.BBC Amazon The Flooded Forest 01 - YouTube


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

its also broken up into parts


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Diztrbd1, thanks for uploading this.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I just realized the fish the Pima sucks in at 3:35 was an A.Heckelii


----------



## waxbytes (Jun 12, 2012)

As I was watching this excellent documentary I couldn't stop myself from putting our prices on those fish dinners. Those Giant Otters sure eat a pricey meal.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I found this on youtube a couple months ago and watched it there. In the suggested videos was a fishing program of a guy catching armatus. There's a few of these documentaries kicking around youtube, they're great!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I finally took the time to watch this. couldn't stop, what an amazing documentry! Some of the shots were unbelievable and some of the information really blew my mind


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

this one is pretty cool also, in french though.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

some discus ones also


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

just found another documentary called BBC Amazon Abyss. here is the torrent page Search for 'bbc amazon abyss' torrents - Page 1 - ExtraTorrent.com The World's Largest BitTorrent System . 5 parts all around 30 mins.


----------

